# new allroad owner!!



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

Second audi, first allroad! Ive wanted one for so long and i found the perfect one for me. Could not turn it down. '04 with 4.2 and everything but nav. Silver on black. amazingly clean (owned by own old lady). I cant believe the power this thing has!! Not to mention the crazy exhaust note...sounds like a damn muscle car haha. everyone goes...that sound from a wagon???? love it.


and some pics from outside my work in SoHo tonight...






_Modified by callaghan. at 11:24 PM 9-2-2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: new allroad owner!! (callaghan.)*

gorgeous car brother! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
if i had a 4.2, the first thing i'd do is get some pipes on the back of that thing. you're right, it _does_ sound like a muscle car. exploit that!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: new allroad owner!! (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

nice... full body paint http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

welcome.


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

WELCOME ABOARD ! LIKE THE ALL SILVER LOOK ! LOOKS GOOD ON THAT BRICK ROAD .


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: new allroad owner!! (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_gorgeous car brother! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
if i had a 4.2, the first thing i'd do is get some pipes on the back of that thing. you're right, it _does_ sound like a muscle car. exploit that!

















hahah...im sure ill end up doing just that. it sounds so good right now...louder than most 4.2s ive heard. has such a nice crack to the note when you get on it real quick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks everyone! ive got some plans for it


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: new allroad owner!! (callaghan.)*

I hate you! That's exactly what I want!!!


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: new allroad owner!! ([email protected])*

RS6 exhaust - nuff said.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: new allroad owner!! (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_RS6 exhaust - nuff said.

Fast Intentions








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENVwLlOZ-d4


----------

